# Waterproofing old brick foundation



## Talo (Nov 30, 2011)

I am building an addition to an old house with a brick foundation. I have drain tile at the new concrete foundation and want to make sure the cold joint between (fairly crummy) existing brick foundation and new is tight. I was planning to have a waterproofing firm install a drain board for 5' on both sides of the joint and extend the drain tile to cover 5' of the old foundation as well. One firm wants to parge the brick, apply continuous polyurethane sealant and adhere the drain board to that. Another firm wants to attach the drain board to the brick at top bottom and side with a termination bar which would have mechanical fasteners and the polyurethane at the edges. Is parging necessary? Is continuous polyurethane sealant (BASF HLM5000) necessary? I want to sleep (I live a block away) but don't want to pay more than I need to. Thanks!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Forget the spray on rubber. just use platon. Cheap(ish) and still allows the brick to breathe and water to escape. also with these old foundations there is no water proof, really just damp proofing


----------

